# 8.5 inchs philly pa oh what a storm for my pocket



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*SEEMS LIKE THE GOOD STORMS ARE COMING LATER EVERY YEAR BUT WHAT A GREAT STORM GOT A MORNING PUSH ,AN AFTERNOON PUSH AND THEN CLEAN-UP AT OVERNIGHT. HAD 2 TRUCKS LOSE 4WD HALFWAY THRU (FRONT REAR ACTUATORS)TOOK A CRAP BUT ALL IN ALL EVERYTHING ELSE COULDNT HAVE GONE BETTER. CHECK OUT THE VIDEO AND PICS SORRY NOT THE BEST QUALITY ITS THE FIRST VIDEO I EVER EDITED ENJOYpayuppayuppayup*

http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss135/NICKSPLOWING/?action=view&current=67226a40.pbr


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nick that was a real good video......nice pics also.....the plows are scraping very well


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

tls22;765358 said:


> Nick that was a real good video......nice pics also.....the plows are scraping very well


*thanks tim yea march storms clean up well here in the east*


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice fleet of old Chevys Nick


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice! at 1:36 in the vid the newest truck has alot of weight in the bed with the loaded sander, shes squatting good. also no wonder people dont trust plow guys look at this shady crew, lol


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice vid nick.... bout time we all made some money


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

ABES;765363 said:


> Nice fleet of old Chevys Nick


thanks abes wanna buy one lol


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

thegoldpro;765366 said:


> nice! At 1:36 in the vid the newest truck has alot of weight in the bed with the loaded sander, shes squatting good. Also no wonder people dont trust plow guys look at this shady crew, lol


*lol ben your one to talk about shady *


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

iceyman;765376 said:


> nice vid nick.... bout time we all made some money


*THANKS DAN HOW DID YOU MAKE OUT UP THERE IN e-TOWN*


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Pics and vid


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I liked your vid...thought I'd post it up.
http://i569.photobucket.com/remix/player.swf?videoURL=http%3A%2F%2Fvid569.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fss135%2FNICKSPLOWING%2F67226a40.pbr&hostname=stream569.photobucket.com


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*thx blade i couldnt figure out how to do that yet lol*


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Supper Grassy;765664 said:


> Nice Pics and vid


*thanks grassy*


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

nice vid where is that shop rite, thats not the one at 52 st is it


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*no that one is brand new and part of that mall there*


----------

